# Newly diagnosed 3 yo & struggling



## Nic210 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi.

My 3 year old daughter was diagnosed 8 weeks ago. I never suspected diabetes, but she was drinking alot and I happened to use a home UTI test kit and i noticed significant glucose. We went to hospital and although she wasn't in DKA, they said she had very high ketones and blood glucose. 

Well I was heartbroken in the hospital but i have done my best to adjust. Ive read several books, tried to absorb info online, read all the jdrf literature from my pack and participated in the fun walk talking to other parents. 

However I'm just not doing well. We are funding a cgm and I feel like her glucose is all over the place. She spikes a lot. Sometimes inexplicably. I know this can be the nature of things but all I can think about is how young she is and how long she has to develop complications. My diabetes team are very difficult to get in touch with and they always seem too rushed to talk. I cant sleep with worry. She has always been a fussy eater and I'm struggling to introduce more healthful foods without a fight. I don't want to create future issues around food for her, but i worry about her health in the future. 

Ive seen my GP and ive been given antidepressants. I don't feel depressed however I requested counselling but was told I'm not eligible. 

My question is, I know it's normal to go through these phases and I'm wondering when I can expect to start to feel better? I know this is our life now and i am doing my very best but every time her glucose goes high, which is often, the guilt i feel is overwhelming. 

I should note that she is taking it remarkably well. She has no issues with the checks or injections and talks about her diabetes openly. This helps of course. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Loulou23 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi Nic210
I’m not a parent and I’m type 2 so not the person to give you advice I’m afraid but I can see how much worry this must cause for you. This forum is excellent. People are very kind and knowledgeable and there will no doubt be some parents of children with T1 who can help. I just wanted to say you aren’t alone and this forum has been a big help for me - even just reading the different threads. 
I’m sure things will get easier - it’s a lot for anyone to cope with. Your daughter sounds like a super star and I’m sure you’ll figure it out


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello Nic210. I was 3 when diagnosed in 1966 T1. As a parent it must be hard & would go wild if my big (not young anymore kids got  affected). You have joined a good site & pls ask.


----------



## stephknits (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi Nic210.  Like you say, all your feelings are very normal and things will improve, but knowing this doesn't make it any easier to go through.  Did you meet any parents on the walk you could meet up with regularly?  Just being able to chat with others who get it makes a big difference.  Your diabetes team should be being a lot more supportive, especially at this early stage.  If you continue to be unsupported perhaps you could look to change hospitals eventually? We do have some lovely parents on here who will hopefully be along soon.  Glad you found us


----------



## Bronco Billy (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi Nic210. Firstly, welcome to the forum. It’s a place we’d all rather not be, but the cards have been dealt and this forum helps us play the game better.

I have been there twice as two of my children have type 1. I’m assuming that’s what your daughter has, forgive me if I’m wrong. If anything, it was harder for me the second time as I knew what was happening and what my son was about to experience. When my daughter was diagnosed a few months previously, life was very hectic for various reasons, and I didn’t get time to think about it until she came home from hospital about a week after she had been diagnosed. Guilt, fear, confusion, low mood and feeling tired are all perfectly normal and are no strangers to parents of children with type 1. I promise it will get easier, although I’m afraid I can’t say when as it’s so individual.

Easier said than done I know, but try not to feel guilty as you have nothing to feel guilty about, there is nothing anyone could have done to prevent your daughter developing the condition. You seem very switched on and motivated and that is an excellent start. With your attitude, you’ll both be fine. Are there any local support groups you could contact? In addition to this forum, there are lots of Facebook groups to join where help and advice is on hand, even in the middle of the night.

The spikes could be due to what is known as the honeymoon period. Your daughter’s body may be producing its own insulin still. This happened with my son, so he was put on a pump. Ask your hospital team about this. I know you have had problems contacting them, but they are the only ones who can make that decision. A pump has the facility to vary background insulin doses which means that doses can be programmed according to patterns in your daughter’s BG levels. Our children have always been willing to eat more or less anything that is put in front of them. We feel very lucky in that respect. I have found a couple of articles on the subject which you may find useful. The second one is written by someone described as an “outspoken paediatrician”, so don’t let how he talks make you feel worse about yourself.


https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/fussy-eaters/

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/howto/guide/carlos-gonzalos-my-child-wont-eat


----------



## Bronco Billy (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi @Nic210. How are you and your daughter? Is life starting to settle down yet?


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi @Nic210 how are you getting on?


----------

